# American Girl Trying To Get Aussie Boyfriend To Texas!



## globalstacy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all! I have been looking online and made many phone calls to find out what visa my Australian boyfriend should get to be able to come over to the US. Unfortunately none of the websites or call centers will let you talk to a real person and will not get back to me! Does anyone out there know what visa he should get, where to get the forms, and where to send them afterwards? We are not engaged so we can't use the fiance visa. When he gets here he will be needing to work. I have seen they make you pick a visa connected with an occupation...that's a bit tricky....he's a lifeguard, nightclub promoter, and flying trapeze artist! I'm getting really frustrated and am looking for a little info and help please! While we're on the subject, same question but for me getting back to Oz. I've been in Australia for the past year and just had to come back to the states because my working holiday visa was up. We just want to know the next steps to take to be able to travel to each others countries until we get married and can apply for citizenship then. Thanks a heap!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at the stickies at the top of the forum. There's one that lists various conditions that may give you a route for a visa. 

Unfortunately, from what you've said, your boyfriend's chances are very slim. As you note, most visa categories are job-related and you need the job (and an employer to sponsor your visa application) first. Sponsoring a visa is an expensive proposition for an employer and they have to prove that they have attempted to find someone locally to fill the position.

Unless your bf has a university degree (preferably a masters) or some unique skill or experience, the prospects of getting a job in the US that will sponsor him for a visa are pretty slim.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

He may be able to use work&travel. Then there is the option of education which will be expensive. Otherwise - marriage. Go through the stickies as Bev suggested and work your way through uscis.gov. Boring but the answer to all immigration and visa questions.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

globalstacy said:


> Hello all! I have been looking online and made many phone calls to find out what visa my Australian boyfriend should get to be able to come over to the US. Unfortunately none of the websites or call centers will let you talk to a real person and will not get back to me! Does anyone out there know what visa he should get, where to get the forms, and where to send them afterwards? We are not engaged so we can't use the fiance visa. When he gets here he will be needing to work. I have seen they make you pick a visa connected with an occupation...that's a bit tricky....he's a lifeguard, nightclub promoter, and flying trapeze artist! I'm getting really frustrated and am looking for a little info and help please! While we're on the subject, same question but for me getting back to Oz. I've been in Australia for the past year and just had to come back to the states because my working holiday visa was up. We just want to know the next steps to take to be able to travel to each others countries until we get married and can apply for citizenship then. Thanks a heap!


For a working visa ... the employer has to file for that ...with a good degree there is no chance of that ..

there are no visas for non skilled work such as you suggest 

its marriage or nothing


----------

